# Ed Miliband



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

What's wrong with the education system when someone like Ed Miliband wasn't beaten on the fucking hour at school.
Even his brother fucking hates him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

He is epically stupid.

Listen to the clown answer every question with the same 10 words :lol:


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

He looks like Bart Simpson hence nobody can take him seriously


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

manphibian said:


> He is epically stupid.
> 
> Listen to the clown answer every question with the same 10 words :lol:


muppet or what


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

He's a complete arse, labour only put him up because they'd rather be in opposition while the country is up shite creek without a paddle. He'll be long gone before thay want to be back in power!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

He is the love child of mr bean and a bassett hound.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

christ - what a choice. ed moribund, dave 'wanker' cameron or that other bloke who heads up the lib dems and does handbrake turns on policy matters. not looking good, is it?


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Theres always Hague who just lent more of our funds out this morning to another Africian State to help the oil situation lol

I see them prices won t get past down

Are we the Bike of the World Community...

Did anyone noticevpetrol sneeked up a little this week by 0.2 pence again


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

Ed Milliband always reminds me of Bert form Sesame Street:



















An irritating man with no charisma or vision, in my opinion. I am delighted he is leading the Labour party and long may he continue.

The thought of Labour getting back into power genuinely scares me.


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

STTink said:


> What's wrong with the education system when someone like Ed Miliband wasn't beaten on the fucking hour at school.
> Even his brother fucking hates him.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Make no mistake the guy is a complete prick! I love how he uses this whole saga as yet another cheap shot at the Tories yet if you read between the lines, the Senior Labour crew were / are just as much to blame in not taking a firm stance on this ages ago! Isn't that right Brown & Blair! :x


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

leenx said:


> Make no mistake the guy is a complete prick! I love how he uses this whole saga as yet another cheap shot at the Tories yet if you read between the lines, the Senior Labour crew were / are just as much to blame in not taking a firm stance on this ages ago! Isn't that right Brown & Blair! :x


Labour have a very short memory. Pretty sure most the shit we're in was caused during the 14 years they were in power.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

politicians = cunts

I appreciate that this assertion is a little base with regard to its descriptive merits, however on the whole I feel it sums up the situation in a more than adequate fashion 

Charlie


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Charlie said:


> politicians = cunts
> 
> I appreciate that this assertion is a little base with regard to its descriptive merits, however on the whole I feel it sums up the situation in a more than adequate fashion
> 
> Charlie


Yep I'd agree with that statement - sums it all up very well I think :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

STTink said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Make no mistake the guy is a complete prick! I love how he uses this whole saga as yet another cheap shot at the Tories yet if you read between the lines, the Senior Labour crew were / are just as much to blame in not taking a firm stance on this ages ago! Isn't that right Brown & Blair! :x
> ...


Couldn't agree with you more! I do wish the parties instead of trying to cash in on the situation and make brownie points could fucking address the problem instead! Complete muppets the lot of them...


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

leenx said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > leenx said:
> ...


Maybe you've hit the nail on the head by accident.lol
Maybe if they do finally address the situations they'll be out of a job.
Maybe overcomplicating the simplest of things is what keeps them in illegal mortgage payments.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

]

Maybe you've hit the nail on the head by accident.lol
Maybe if they do finally address the situations they'll be out of a job.
Maybe overcomplicating the simplest of things is what keeps them in illegal mortgage payments.[/quote]

Politicians = Cun*s making everything over complicated in order to kep thmselves in a job! :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

leenx said:


> ]
> 
> Politicians = Cun*s making everything over complicated in order to kep thmselves in a job! :lol:


Next election i'm voting for Hugh Grant. :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

STTink said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


Agreed :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

leenx said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > leenx said:
> ...


So you are quite happy to have yet another dithering fuckwit "running" the country? :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, but you know where you stand with him, you know he's a bumbling fuckwit, but after watching him on Question Time, it turns out he's a bumbling fuckwit with teeth.
What you also have to remember is he used to fuck this.










Knowing that alone, knowing he also fucked it up with her after being caught getting head by some big lipped Hollywood hooker, it didn't phase him. 
Lesser men would have buckled and never been the same again. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## diamond (Feb 12, 2011)

That Bert from Sesame st photo is classic


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Can you imagine Miliband meeting Obama?

Miliband is an ineffectual moron who was obviously bullied at school (if not he should've been).

Zero charisma.

Zero knowledge.

Zero courage.

No balls. Apart from Ed... :roll:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> Can you imagine Miliband meeting Obama?
> 
> .
> 
> No balls. Apart from Ed... :roll:


He's my local MP, i've not been able to get a good shot lined up at the back of his head yet though.


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

Charlie said:


> politicians = cunts
> 
> I appreciate that this assertion is a little base with regard to its descriptive merits, however on the whole I feel it sums up the situation in a more than adequate fashion
> 
> Charlie


Get off the fence Charlie - I wish you'd speak your mind for once... ;-)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

James Junior said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > politicians = cunts
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

He's a [email protected]!


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

He sounds like Pogo Patterson off Grange Hill.......blocked nose cunt.
Wish Gripper Stebson was still around


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Obviously we need strong Police on the streets you idiot.... However you wanted 62 police officiers on the hacking enquiry... Thanks again Gordon.... Great contribution Boom and Bust...We should drag him back to London now hes hiding in Scotland.. There all hiding under there desk??? Why on earth cant they pull officiers from all over the country. It cant be that hard, and close the streets...


----------

